# Looking to add some Red Mbuna



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Are their any that meet these requirements?

Dwarfs - 3-4 inches? Or is 5 inches best I can do?
Monomorphic? Or is Dimorphic best I can do? 
Unlikely to cross breed with Yellow labs? (heard Red Zebras will or can cross breed!?!?!)
Possible Victorians that meet the descriptions if Mbuna's are possible?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

what do you have in the tank now? because everyones first thought will be oh get red zebras(or a zebra varient) but if you got labs and you dont want crassbreeding... +++ if you tell us the rest of your stocklist we can make sure the advice we give doesnt crossbreed with the rest of your current fish....

or are you starting from scratch?


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Just Labidochromis sp. Mbamba and I didn't mention that because I really can't find anything that meets my descriptions and I know that yellows are more likely to cross breed than the Mbamba's from what I have read.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Red zebras are the only mbuna that I know of, and they aren't much of a risk with the Mbambas, as long as you have adequate male/female ratios of both species.

Kim


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

I have 10 yellows and and I am going to drop down to maybe 8 when I find the two males and 6 females.

I am looking for 1 male red and 3 female reds so I think that will be good.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry, I misunderstood you!

I wouldn't keep red zebras with Yellow labs, unless you don't plan to distribute fry at all.

With or without the proper male/female ratios, I think it's too much of a risk.

Kim


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok so even with proper ratios it could still be a problem?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If your male red zebra says it's going to be a problem, then it will be. :thumb:

Keeping overly aggressive zebras with more passive mbuna is a risk, period, IMO.

Kim


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Red zebras really aren't that red, and they're MEAN. Personally, the aggression wasn't worth the not impressive orange color and I ended up getting rid of mine.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

rusty's look more reddish than a red zebra and they are a very docile non territorial mbuna.. chances are low of cross breeding with yellows and they are a very active addition to any tank.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Rusties are nice cichlids, but they are brown with purple hues to their sides. I've never seen one that looked even slightly "red".

There are red zebras that are a deeper shade of orange than some you see in the big box stores, and they look really nice.

You might pick up a German red or Ruby Red peacock male for your red tones, and if you're interested in breeding, get him a few females...

There are Victorians that might work, but I don't know much about them to try to help you.

Kim


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

no rusty's are not red but they are more red looking than any orange zebra... Yes the only way to get a actual red is to try a loner peacock germen red or ruby red..


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

Are we really arguing whether a brown/purple rusty is more red than an orange/yellow zebra?

Neither are red.

One of the things that pisses me off about Malawi naming schemes.

"Red Top" fish? Top is yellow/orange. 
"Cherry Red Zebra"? Guess what, cherries aren't the color of tangerines.

I think whoever names these things might be color blind.

The only really "red" fish I've seen are from Lake Victoria. Even the Ruby Red peacocks and whatnot are an orangish red.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

albino eureka reds - of course you'll only have 1 red fish...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

gaqua said:


> Are we really arguing whether a brown/purple rusty is more red than an orange/yellow zebra?


Not that I'm aware of... :wink:

The first group of red zebras I had were the deepest orange I've ever seen. I had them for a couple of years, so I know they weren't hormoned. If I could find more like those, I'd probably keep them again. They almost justified the "red zebra" name.

Kim


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

gaqua said:


> Are we really arguing whether a brown/purple rusty is more red than an orange/yellow zebra?
> Neither are red.


No just answering what seems to be a common question? red mbuna... my rustys are nothing more than a rusty color not brown. beside my black sand they do look a nice red iodine color.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Would a german red peacock be ok?


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

yes i think 1 male german red would be fine


----------

